# Barry Perrins aka Old Sea Dog overdue on Pacific crossing



## mbianka

Perrin's You Tube Channel is one I occasionally follow. I'm reposting this message from his cousin in the off chance someone here may be able to help check on his status.

_"We do not consider he is in distress but my cousin Barry Perrins (Youtube aka The Old Seadog https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClI...K7VQ3Rmbojvfyw) is currently on passage from Panama to the Marquesas Islands, in his steel 36 foot Van der Stadt sloop White Shadow.

He is making very, very slow progress. We suspect he has some sail issue and most likely barnacles also slowing his progress. He has been outbound from Panama for 66 days and is currently around 360nm east of the Marquesas. Position yesterday was: 
8° 28' 59" S 
133° 53' 25" W

-8.4832 -133.8904

Only currently making around 2 knts, but remains on course.

Yacht Name White Shadow
MMSI: 235024511
Call Sign: MHFA8
Flag: United Kingdom [GB]
AIS Vessel Type: Sailing Vessel

He does have SSB but suspect may not be functioning, so presume he only has functioning VHF now.

We do not consider he is in distress, but if anyone might be on passage in the area, could they give him a call on VHF over next week or so.

I would appreciate if the knowledgeable ocean voyagers out there might also be able to relay this request to any other distance cruising networks and forums. I can be contacted at [email protected]"_


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

He is making perfect time.

I use my self-made formula for getting 'home' on passages:

Passage length @ 2 knots plus 1 day stuff around time after the initial incident.

Panama to Marquesas is long. About 4,200 nms. 
Most stop in at the Galapagos. If he didn't his incident must have happened downwind than that. 

3,200nms @ 2 knots = 66 days. 

But also include the first 1,000 nms. They can be very difficult because on cantrary current and lack of wind untill quite close to the Galapagos. 

If they know he is on course and going 2kts he must be communicating some way (via satellite). 
His blips then show he is having a slow trip after some incident. 

Out there, between Galapagos and Marquess is nothing. Like, left me repeat that: Nothing. 

It's 3,000+ miles to Mexico, the closest coast. 
We never saw a ship for 2 weeks.

It's a great test for a person. There ain't no help, buckaroo. It ain't Kansas.

Good luck to this guy bringing his boat home alone and unassisted. It takes someone special.


Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

But he certainly may need a tow in the last few miles. It's not an easy group of islands to approach. No marinas to help either.

Crusiers in the anchorages should be notified. If they know then someone will assist.


----------



## RegisteredUser

He said he planned to skip the Galapago$$$$$


----------



## mbianka

According to his cousin they are monitoring his AIS signal via satellite and is still on course about 360 miles from the Marquesa's so hopefully we hear about some contact with him soon. He is a salty ole bugger.


----------



## RegisteredUser

Prob plenty of fresh vids to upload after the arrives.
Should buy stock in the beer store where he lands...
His recovery time tbefore pushing off again will be interesting to learn


----------



## RegisteredUser

What is the deal with the saying about the marquesas passage..trailing a line from the bow keeps the barnies off?
Is that line beating/sweeping them off the hull?
Wonder how the paint likes it


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

RegisteredUser said:


> What is the deal with the saying about the marquesas passage..trailing a line from the bow keeps the barnies off?
> Is that line beating/sweeping them off the hull?
> Wonder how the paint likes it


ive never heard of it before.
Goose barnacles normally collect down aft and under the counter so I dunno how effective it would be.

Mark


----------



## blt2ski

Per another site, French Navy? sent out a plane, found the boat, talked to barry over a radio. All seems fine at the moment. Does have some issues with a self steering device, and the mast rigging. Nothing that requires a rescue at this moment in time.

marty


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Great news.

Auto pilot or self staring issues will bring u back to 2 knots too. I doubt a solo sailor can steer more than 8 hours per day for 3 weeks. So that brings you back to 50 miles per day. Plus a bit of drift.


----------



## roverhi

I was afraid that he may have gone overboard, suffered a major injury, died in a storm after shortening sail and the self steering kept boat plugging along with greatly reduced speed in the lighter winds after the storm passed. Glad they were able to make contact with him to ease his relatives worries.


----------



## mbianka

That's good news. He should have some good tales to tell on his You Tube channel once he gets to the land of WiFi or at least some video of him complaining and looking miserable after he has run out of beer on the voyage.


----------



## RegisteredUser

I would save a few for that anchor-down...load off and just feel good.
Will be a massive mental thing for him.
Good hes had some communication...keep the sanity/mission


----------



## blt2ski

I learned this via a post on the Jeanneau-Owners facebook page which his cousin Malcolm Perrins runs. Malcolm is glad there has been contact. BUT, with that said, will only be truly relieved when he sees a picture of him at a bar on land eating pizza with a pitcher of beer on table, and glass in hand!
He does have plenty of food for the stretch to get to land.

marty


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It shows you need to have food for far longer than projected voyage length.
I have a few months 'hard rations' cans of food and bags of pasta and rice... i never eat that stuff normally. They last for years in the cupboard. (not so long in the bilge... so strike that as storage as theres too much moisture there.


----------



## hellosailor

Mark-
I've only heard of these recently, so haven't tried any yet. But if you take a look online for "Silicone food storage bags" there are now a number of vendors making "ZipLock" bags out of a silicone material, which is supposed to be much better (impermeable) than even the brand name freezer-grade bags. Should be able to keep things dry even in the bilge, if they're as good as claimed.


----------



## mbianka

Apparently Barry aka Old Sea Dog and White Shadow have arrived at Hiva Oa.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It would be a bit crappy if the island had run out of beer.

And Pizza dough.


:grin

Well done to him!!!!!

:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## Skipper Jer

Barry has posted on Facebook with details of his crossing.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Skipper Jer said:


> Barry has posted on Facebook with details of his crossing.


Is it Public? Or Friends only? If its public, could we have a link please?


----------



## Skipper Jer

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Is it Public? Or Friends only? If its public, could we have a link please?


Maybe I'll just copy his posting and put it here. Mods if that is wrong, I can't tell if its wrong anymore, delete the posting not me. He has photos of his boat, filthy hull from sea scum.

Barry's post on facebook. And a link
https://www.facebook.com/adventuresofanoldseadog/posts/2034986693216438?__tn__=K-R

71 days at sea alone, I sailed across the Pacific
4,000 nautical miles to the French Polynesian Islands of the Marquesas.
2 times the size of the Atlantic with sixty-three million square miles covering a 3rd of the Worlds surface. In real terms I sailed half of it, but it is the hardest and longest part with no land for 3,800 miles.
During the trip I went 'over due' for 20 days. Although not listed 'missing', I was out of touch with the outside World of loved ones and friends who had no idea of where I was.
This is what happened . . .
I set off a day later than everybody thought I had. Being at a small island in the Perlas group off Panama I no phone or internet connection. I was waiting for 'the weather'. Next to me was was my friend Mike, an ex Olympic snow board champion turned sailor, on his boat Easy. We had a fish dinner cooked on a drift wood fire on the beach. The next day I set off. Mike followed and was joined by the White Spot Pirate girls Nike and Maria on their boats Karl and Joana who, together with Mike were , heading for Columbia. By morning I was alone.

The next 18 days was a slow near windless trip to round the the north of the Galapagos islands arriving and crossing the equator in the early hours of Christmas morning. It was by now very rough and all I could do was heat up some noodles for my Christmas dinner.
This was the way it was going to be. The sea was like a washing machine, all angry and confused. Most of the time it was with 5 metre swells that broke at the top. As it was a down wind sail (Trade winds) the 'weather' was behind me. On White shadow I don't have power auto helm only a hydrovane wind steering system. normally it is a brilliant bit of kit but like all wind vanes doesn't like down wind sailing. The huge swell was pushing water past the boat faster than she was traveling, this meant that the rudder had nothing to bite into. The other major factor is that although the sea conditions looked and felt like we were in a storm there was effectually no wind. I'd never seen that before. Big sea no wind. I was making around 3 knots. I never saw 5 knots on the entire trip! During this time the boat motion was violent with constant rolling and side decks going underwater. At times we'd get a broadside hit. The sound of a ton of water hitting the side of the boast at force was an explosion inside the hull.
And so it was . . . for 6 weeks.
I'd torn the mainsail and bought that down. It had been boomed out to the side. Then the fore sail got damaged. While up on the foredeck I checked the forestay (front cable that supports the mast) and saw to my horror that the securing pin was half out. I was within half an inch of loosing the mast. After dropping all sail and Shaddie doing her usual thing of lying across the weather! I set to work trying to get the pin back in. There was so much load on the stay it was impossible to more than a half repair and only do a makeshift job of things. I judged it to dangerous for me to remain on the fore deck and returned to the safety of the cockpit.
So now under reduced sails my speed was now 2 -3 knots. I was lucky to be doing 50nm a day. To give you an idea, I should have been making 120nm per day. This brought about the next problem, growth on the hull. I'd heard about the Pacific and how quickly the sea here can foul a boat but never believed it. We started with a clean boat but now had 4'' of goose barnacles covering the entire boat. The Hydrovane would now not work at all. To make miles and get across this huge ocean I now had to helm (steer) the boat by hand at least 9 hours a day. At night I'd layahull and stop for the night. I'd try to cook or at least heat up a can of beans but sometimes sleep was all I could do. I remember thinking 'I still have a 1000 miles to do and Im doing under 3 knots' Staying positive became my number one goal. I had to keep myself fit for the job. It was the tiredness that was the deal breaker. I was so worried that I was now well overdue. I felt for my sister, loved ones and friends who by now thought of me as missing. My friend Dave who is my 'eyes on shore' called the British coastguard who have an International rescue service. They called the French Polynesia coast guard.
Another day of fighting to get at least 50 miles a day. By now Im at an all time low. With only 200 miles to go it was still going to be a ***** to the last. No quarter given in this battle. Then I head a voice. "Ello Ello White Shadow" A French voice coming out of my radio. I looked around, no other vessels, I run down and answer "This is White Shadow' "Zis iz der French air sea rescue". As he said the words I looked out heard and saw a Lear jet fly past my mast at 180 knots WHAMMM.
I told them I could make port without assistance and thanked them for coming out and that I would be fine. After another incredible sea level fly past the guys left me alone. In the silence that followed, I had what I will only describe as an emotional moment.
With the knowledge that everybody knew I was safe and that I was not alone, my spirits lifted.
5 days later I put the anchor down at the island of Hiva oa.
I had sailed alone 3937 nautical miles in 71 days. 55.5nm per day at an average of 2.3nm per hour.
Could have swam it faster . .
Dreams can come true.
On a foot note; Thanks to Milf (Dave) Mate you are truly my hero.
Thanks to all those who sent comments and took time to be concerned for me.
Sorry to my lil Sis and family who I put though a bad time.
Love you all.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Wow, fantastic read. Great photos.
Some people its the fastest trip they ever make. We did Galapagos to Marquesas in 20 days... the barnacles didnt have time to grow 

--- without skiting, scroll back and look at one of my posts... problems mean you only do 2 knots, as was his boat speed after the forestay issue, note it took him a day to get that pin in as much as it could. Then hand steering for 9 hours per day... just cant do more than that and 9 hours is a valiant effort. I thought 8 max.

It just shows you what you must be capable of if the need arises. Not easy, eh?

Congratulations to him! Fantastic effort. Great seamanship just hanging in there and doing what needed to be done.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

MarkofSeaLife said:


> He is making perfect time.
> 
> I use my self-made formula for getting 'home' on passages:
> 
> Passage length @ 2 knots plus 1 day stuff around time after the initial incident.
> 
> Panama to Marquesas is long. About 4,200 nms.
> Most stop in at the Galapagos. If he didn't his incident must have happened downwind than that.
> 
> 3,200nms @ 2 knots = 66 days.
> 
> But also include the first 1,000 nms. They can be very difficult because on contrary current and lack of wind untill quite close to the Galapagos.
> 
> If they know he is on course and going 2kts he must be communicating some way (via satellite).
> His blips then show he is having a slow trip after some incident.
> 
> Out there, between Galapagos and Marquess is nothing. Like, left me repeat that: Nothing.
> 
> It's 3,000+ miles to Mexico, the closest coast.
> We never saw a ship for 2 weeks.
> 
> It's a great test for a person. There ain't no help, buckaroo. It ain't Kansas.
> 
> Good luck to this guy bringing his boat home alone and unassisted. It takes someone special.
> 
> Mark


What he actually did:


> 5 days later I put the anchor down at the island of Hiva oa.
> I had sailed alone 3937 nautical miles in 71 days. 55.5nm per day at an average of 2.3nm per hour.


Damn fine effort by him!!!!!


----------



## Minnesail

Skipper Jer said:


> The next day I set off. Mike followed and was joined by the White Spot Pirate girls Nike and Maria on their boats Karl and Joana who, together with Mike were , heading for Columbia. By morning I was alone.


I notice when he set off he was briefly joined by the woman from another current thread:
Devastatingly sad video: "The End of The Dream"


----------



## bshock

Yes, they've been in each other's videos from time to time.


----------



## eherlihy

He also appeared in RAN Sailing from time to time while they were in the Carib.


----------



## Samw90

I hope you guys are right and that he's having a good journey.


----------



## RegisteredUser

I hope he got some video of the hull before the jackhammers.
Prob needs 2 or 3 months of good benders before the gets the itch again


----------



## mbianka

FYI Barry Perrins aka Old Sea Dog just posted a video about the time we had these posts of his where abouts in the Pacific. Mark of Sea Life was spot on in his analysis of his situation. Personally I am content sailing coastal these days. This did not look like fun.


----------



## RegisteredUser

He kept his head....didnt lose it.


----------



## mbianka

RegisteredUser said:


> He kept his head....didnt lose it.


Quite right. I think he was prepared as he could be including the knowledge of how long it might take. But, he still had some lows he was able to get through and kept pushing on. Good on him.


----------

